
Coming soon from 37signals: Basecamp Next - ctingom
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3054-coming-soon-from-37signals-basecamp-next?4#comments
======
samlev
I'm always concerned when a company says "We're popular and well liked, so
we're going to change everything!"

